# King of the world the old one



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys and girls here is my new painting of an old gorilla high in the trees I hope you like


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

great work kenno I love the flow in this 1


----------



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks so much am finding my self now and feeling so much more confident now to I feel I can finally arempt to walk lol


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome brush marks. I love the lack of blending!


----------

